# Ipad Mount and ADS B In



## n2492s (Apr 10, 2016)

I just got a Flight box and it was a breeze to set up. I mounted it in my acro plane (no not a biplane) and with the Ipad Mini 4 it was sunlight readable. I did +6 and -3 today doing the intermediate known without issues. My friend makes the mount itself - you can see it at gyokemount.com. I simply screwed the round mount to the top of the instrument panel and it can be rotated up and down. The Flight Box ADS B is only $255 and works great. I still have an issue with RF from the USB car cigarette lighter adapter so I used a portable USB power supply today. The map flips around a lot if you have track up selected when doing acro !!! I attached a side picture of the mount itself on my 210 so you can see how it pivots. It will rotate the ipad 360 deg and is easy to remove.

Tom


----------

